# over 35 and pregnant? Just a bit!!!



## Creative

Hi
I'm 44 and just venturing back over here. I was here a year ago when I found I was pregnant ( serious shock) by the time me and my husband of 22 years and our three children 22, 19 and 13 had come to terms with it, we were all very excited and then disaster struck and I had a MC and have been trying since April last year to get pregnant. Finally I am pregnant and praying that this goes well.


----------



## SAMMYD76

Congratulations :D


----------



## J22

Hi & congratulations!
Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy x


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats! Hope all goes well for you! Xxx


----------



## jackie1

Congratulations. I'm 42 and 7 weeks pregnant after a miscarriage in September. Hope everything goes well for us both x


----------



## J22

jackie1 said:


> Congratulations. I'm 42 and 7 weeks pregnant after a miscarriage in September. Hope everything goes well for us both x

Hi Jackie,
Congratulations and wishing you a very healthy pregnancy! x


----------



## Barbi

Creative said:


> Hi
> I'm 44 and just venturing back over here. I was here a year ago when I found I was pregnant ( serious shock) by the time me and my husband of 22 years and our three children 22, 19 and 13 had come to terms with it, we were all very excited and then disaster struck and I had a MC and have been trying since April last year to get pregnant. Finally I am pregnant and praying that this goes well.

Hi Creative, how far along are you?


----------



## Creative

5 weeks and a few days so not very far at all. Woke up this morning feeling really sicky which is a mixed blessing!


----------



## kcmichelle

Sicky usually means good hormones so that can be good! :) Hope all goes well this time. MC can happen at any age, but like you I was so nervous first trimester. Still am and I'm nearing the end of second trimester. I'm 43 and all is going well. Lots of us 40+ have successful healthy pregnancies. This may be your time this time around.


----------



## Creative

kcmichelle said:


> Lots of us 40+ have successful healthy pregnancies. This may be your time this time around.

I do hope so!


----------



## Barbi

Hi Creative,

Sorry to hear you are going through MS. I guess I am lucky in a way as I haven't had any morning sickness, but the lack of symptoms for me has worried me a little, especially lately. So I am going for an ultrasound this afternoon and hoping all is well.


----------



## Creative

Barbi said:


> Hi Creative,
> 
> Sorry to hear you are going through MS. I guess I am lucky in a way as I haven't had any morning sickness, but the lack of symptoms for me has worried me a little, especially lately. So I am going for an ultrasound this afternoon and hoping all is well.

I do hope all is well for you. The Ms is all day and night now. Mixed blessings!


----------



## Barbi

Hi there,

How far along are you now? Regarding the MS, I have been told that ginger tea can be really good for abating the nausea and/or vomiting. So can peppermint and chamomile tea.

I am seriously lucky that I don't have or have had any of those symptoms, I am one of those people who if I start to vomit I need a doctor and an injection to stop me from going and going on. So it would be really hard. The only thing I can say is that it is most likely going to stop in a few weeks time and you will feel better.

I am now almost 17 weeks done (tomorrow) and I am certainly showing my bump now. I feel uncomfortable most of the time, like I can't sit down properly and going for a wee is difficult now too, the pressure the baby is putting on my bladder is almost too much, but so far I have not felt it kick, or I haven't recognised if it has. In a week from Monday I will see him or her on the 19 week ultrasound and hopefully it will position itself so we can tell what the gender is. I still think it is going to be a boy.


----------



## euansmama

Hi there

I too am 44 and just over 9wks pg.

A shock for us too - but a fabulous one:happydance:

Heres too a happy and healthy pg for all of us.:hugs:


----------



## Creative

lovely to know I am not alone. Yeh to us older mums!
Have you got other children?


----------



## fairytoes

Hi Creative

Im a 43yr old mother of 7 children the youngest is with my current partner and we are now expecting alittle one in Dec :happydance:

I am feeling very nervous about my age and hope everything goes ok 

:hug:


----------



## M.C.

Creative said:


> Hi
> I'm 44 and just venturing back over here. I was here a year ago when I found I was pregnant ( serious shock) by the time me and my husband of 22 years and our three children 22, 19 and 13 had come to terms with it, we were all very excited and then disaster struck and I had a MC and have been trying since April last year to get pregnant. Finally I am pregnant and praying that this goes well.

Hi Creative.... we are in a similar situation. My kids are 22, 19, and 15. Except for us we decided to try for another out of the blue a few years ago, and had a few bad endings. Then we stopped trying a year ago and had a big oops and I am pregnant again. I should be about 4+2 today, but am taking it one day at a time. This time though i had a super dark line on the frer, the other two times the line never got as dark as the control so maybe that is a good sign. :thumbup:

I wish you the best!


----------



## Rashaa

Welcome to te group Creative!! H&H 9months. I have a 14 and 17 year old, I'm 46, with a spontaneous pregnancy, just over 20 weeks! Half way there! It's been a journey to get here, but we are blessed and over he moon.


----------



## ALISON69

Congrats on all that are pg and hope all goes well, I am also 44 years and 6 weeks pg. I also have 5 other children eldest being 24 years.


----------



## Creative

Hi Alison. It's lovely to know that there are lots of us out there doing it for the older mums!


----------



## ALISON69

Hi creative, 

scary stuff though, i am excited but trying to keep calm and not tell anyone I know as yet.. but feeling very ruff today... will you going for any tests amino or anything?


----------



## Creative

ALISON69 said:


> Hi creative,
> 
> scary stuff though, i am excited but trying to keep calm and not tell anyone I know as yet.. but feeling very ruff today... will you going for any tests amino or anything?

I'm not. i turned down the nuchal translucency (I was expecting that initial blood tests would be for spina bifida like they were in the past, but they don't do that now, but I would have refussed that too. I believe that if I am given a child with complex needs, then I'll be given the tools to cope with it. 
How about you?


----------



## ALISON69

Creative said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> Hi creative,
> 
> scary stuff though, i am excited but trying to keep calm and not tell anyone I know as yet.. but feeling very ruff today... will you going for any tests amino or anything?
> 
> I'm not. i turned down the nuchal translucency (I was expecting that initial blood tests would be for spina bifida like they were in the past, but they don't do that now, but I would have refussed that too. I believe that if I am given a child with complex needs, then I'll be given the tools to cope with it.
> How about you?Click to expand...

I must admit when I had my little girl at 39, i felt the same way I didnt have any tests at all.. and thought what will be will be.. but i feel a lot older now, or it could be this little bean is really taking it out of me this time and wondering if i will have the energy at the end to cope if something is wrong..


----------



## ALISON69

Hi Creative

your braver than me, but i do not have such a supportive DH, otherwise i probably wouldnt take the test. 

good luck


----------



## Creative

Hi Alison How are you getting on?


----------



## ALISON69

Creative said:


> Hi Alison How are you getting on?

Hi Creative, 

I am feeling much better not feeling so sick now but still have the odd days, I brought myself a little heart doppler and listen to his/her heart beat every evening as me being paranoid.. 

waiting my blood results back from Nuchal test last thursday.. keeping my fingers crossed.. 

Hows things going your side Creative?


----------



## Creative

When do you get the results?

I'm doing ok now. sickness limited mostly to the night times. I have a very sore tummy. the surface is tearing resulting in micro cracks that are very very sore and the skin is very flakey (like a huge case of dandruff tummy):cry: It doesn;t matter what I use to moisturise and how often it's just yuck!


----------



## momof5wants1

I'm 42 and preggers with #6. Had #5 at age 38, nearly 39, and yes, they were both a surprise. I didn't have the NT scan or the quad screen, but I did do the MaterniT21 so that I would be prepared in the event of issues. Turns out this little lady is fit as a fiddle. Too fit since the last 2 scans, taken 2 weeks apart, showed 1 week ahead and 2 weeks ahead of my actual weeks pregnant. She's measuring 33w6d at 31w6d and about 4 1/2 lbs. Doctor said that since I had issues when I was younger that required forceps to assist in the delivery of my oldest, who was 7lbs 1oz and got stuck in the pelvis, that if she measures too close to 7lbs, he would induce to avoid a c-section or a repeat of the forceps delivery.


----------



## ALISON69

Creative said:


> When do you get the results?
> 
> I'm doing ok now. sickness limited mostly to the night times. I have a very sore tummy. the surface is tearing resulting in micro cracks that are very very sore and the skin is very flakey (like a huge case of dandruff tummy):cry: It doesn;t matter what I use to moisturise and how often it's just yuck!

Hi creative

Got letter or two letters in the post today negative for a 1-180 chance still feel I little uneasy with result. Was hoping for higher lol. 
The other letter was for a scan at 15 weeks confused as the leaflet with the letter was for anomaly scan. 
So will have to see if they got my appt date wrong lol.


----------



## Creative

Your results don't sound at all bad to me. :happydance:
My anomaly scan is 20 weeks.


----------



## ALISON69

Creative said:


> Your results don't sound at all bad to me. :happydance:
> My anomaly scan is 20 weeks.

yeah see that what I thought was the norm 20 weeks to have anomaly scan, but the appt date on the letter for me is 09/07/13 which will only make me 15weeks 3 days..


----------



## Creative

With my first baaby 22 years ago the scan was carried out at 18 weeks so I guess it could be done at other times to. It's worth a phone call to your MW team to clarify and save you a wasted journey.


----------



## ALISON69

Creative said:


> With my first baaby 22 years ago the scan was carried out at 18 weeks so I guess it could be done at other times to. It's worth a phone call to your MW team to clarify and save you a wasted journey.

Hi Creative, 

rang hospital and date for scan is correct, so has worried me a little now to why I am having another scan so early on.


----------



## Creative

ALISON69 said:


> Creative said:
> 
> 
> With my first baaby 22 years ago the scan was carried out at 18 weeks so I guess it could be done at other times to. It's worth a phone call to your MW team to clarify and save you a wasted journey.
> 
> Hi Creative,
> 
> rang hospital and date for scan is correct, so has worried me a little now to why I am having another scan so early on.Click to expand...

I'm sure it's nothing to worry about at all, as if they had concerns they would have told you. Probably just the NHS being super busy.

I think I felt my baby last night which is really goood as I've not felt fluttering (but have heard baby daily with a dopler!) At my 12 week scan the sonographer said my placenta was anterior (he suspected). I am so glad that I have managed to feel it. I was getting quite dissapointed.


----------



## ALISON69

Creative said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative said:
> 
> 
> With my first baaby 22 years ago the scan was carried out at 18 weeks so I guess it could be done at other times to. It's worth a phone call to your MW team to clarify and save you a wasted journey.
> 
> Hi Creative,
> 
> rang hospital and date for scan is correct, so has worried me a little now to why I am having another scan so early on.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it's nothing to worry about at all, as if they had concerns they would have told you. Probably just the NHS being super busy.
> 
> I think I felt my baby last night which is really goood as I've not felt fluttering (but have heard baby daily with a dopler!) At my 12 week scan the sonographer said my placenta was anterior (he suspected). I am so glad that I have managed to feel it. I was getting quite dissapointed.Click to expand...

Hi creative, 

Thats lovely news you feeling your little bubber moving, i have had a few flutters and like you also do fetal heart beat check everyday. 

well hoping all will be well and there is nothing else that could be wrong.. 
best wishes with feeling even more movements of your little bubber :baby:..


----------

